

Issuu - Glorify Your Documents - holdenpage
http://chacha102.com/2009/02/15/issuu-glorify-your-documents/

======
snprbob86
"Think of of Docstoc and Scribd the Wal-Mart of documents and Issuu the IKEA
of documents. They both have products that are useful, but IKEA has the higher
quality."

I don't think you really want to equate yourself with IKEA on quality...

~~~
jackowayed
yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking.

That's like saying, "It's not as bad as it could be (Wal-Mart), but it's still
pretty marginal."

------
unalone
Issuu has the ugliest hover-over title bar I've ever seen. I should not see
the entire page sink down based on a hover. A click, maybe: not a hover.

I'm not impressed. It's not tight at all. The page feels loose and sloppy.

------
jonas_b
Don't really like the fact that I have to click on the arrows on the menu bar
to get the options, would be more intuitive with display on hoovering.

Otherwise a neat page, great job on the design.

------
leed25d
you might want to check your spelling of 'Tim Berners-Lee' on this page:
<http://issuu.com/holdenpage/docs/web20>

~~~
holdenpage
was a quick document i put together for the purposes of this article, probably
lots of inaccurate things in it :) lol

Thanks for pointing it out though and thanks for commenting

